# New Store Opening Soon - Giveaway



## DizZa (15/1/18)

We have some BIG NEWS!! NEW STORE OPENING SOON!!

Towards the end of January we will be opening a new store in the Western Cape, this store will make for better turnaround time for our Cape Mixologists!

We are very excited, and to celebrate this we are going to be giving away the attached prize on Friday the 2nd of February 2018.

One entry for every R500 spent at any of our two stores, keep an eye on www.theflavourmill.capetown for more updates!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (15/1/18)

YEEES!!

Cant wait to see where this will be opening

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (15/1/18)

Epic news!

Congrats to you both @DizZa and @Erica_TFM !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## franshorn (15/1/18)

That would be an epic birthday present for me. So happy a decent DIY shop will be opening in CPT. 
Any idea on location? Please let it be in the northern suburbs.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Erica (18/1/18)

franshorn said:


> That would be an epic birthday present for me. So happy a decent DIY shop will be opening in CPT.
> Any idea on location? Please let it be in the northern suburbs.....


More details to follow soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/1/18)

Congrats on the new store @DizZa and @Erica_TFM 
That is fantastic

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

